# For Sale: Leona Lewis x 2 tickets



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't worry guys I have cleared this with the mods as I have a personal sales paid up subscription 

I have two tickets for sale for Leona Lewis @ The Odyssey Belfast @ 8pm 1/7/10

I am looking face value.

£50 each

Collection in Armagh/Portadown/Luragn area can be arranged.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Still for sale, price dropped to £90 for both tickets.


----------

